# New 2019 Car



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Found a New 2019 car at a dealership. Can get if for a pretty good discount as it has been sitting there almost 2.5 years already. Use it for Uber for 2.5 years and put 80,000 miles on it, sell it as a 5 year old car in 2.5 years with low miles.

What are the negatives outside of using a new car for Uber?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i would be very careful with a car that sat that long,there is bound to be issues with it. no matter how good the deal is. wont really matter if you have to put 2 or 3 k into it. good luck !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Found a New 2019 car at a dealership. Can get if for a pretty good discount as it has been sitting there almost 2.5 years already. Use it for Uber for 2.5 years and put 80,000 miles on it, sell it as a 5 year old car in 2.5 years with low miles.
> 
> What are the negatives outside of using a new car for Uber?


My wife purchased a 2015 Audi A5 Cabriolet in 2016 that had sat at the dealer for almost a year. We saw it when we were having her old Audi Cabriolet serviced and it was an incredible deal that was hard to pass up. The dealer did perform 1-year service before we took delivery and even though the car did sit outside a year the paint was flawless. We had zero problems with the car for five years until we sold it a couple of months ago.

Sitting outside for two years? That's a long time I would think the paint will need to be detailed. 

Modern cars do not have much issues with not being used for long periods of time and the dealer most likely changed the oil. If the car has sat in the same spot you may have flat spots. Be sure to test drive on a smooth road to feel how the tires feel.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn... That must be one ugly duckling for sitting so long. 😱 But hey, if you get a good deal and the manufacturer’s warranty start only when you buy it, then go for it.

You do want to make sure about the warranty.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if this is an extra car. Yikes. Insuring it would kill any benefits. 

And why didn't it sell for so long?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Agree with those who thumbs up the idea. I know of a motorhome that sat for 10 years and had no problems when placed into service. I would just change all possible fluids.... motor oil, trans oil, radiator flush, brake lines, etc. If the paint and seals pass visual you may have a good deal.

Personally, I would want to know exactly why the car sat for so long though.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

2.5 years sitting on a lot……in Florida? Hard pass. That’s a flood car lol….


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if this is an extra car. Yikes. Insuring it would kill any benefits.
> 
> And why didn't it sell for so long?


Especially in this market. What is the insurance issue though?

My youngest son bought a Ford Focus coupe that had sat for more than a year on the dealers lot. Great paint color, runs fantastic still and as good looking as any Focus ever has looked. just two doors. He got about four grand off a good car because it sat. He still drives it to this day.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That negative mileage is pretty awesome. That set you up perfectly for rideshare... Well about as perfect as you can get purchasing a vehicle for rideshare. Who's the maker?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> What is the insurance issue though?


? Insuring a 2nd vehicle? To use for RS only? That expense would kill any benefits derived from having a dedicated RS vehicle. I guess if you were doing it full time. PT, no way.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

This threads a month old. OP hasn’t participated once since posting. Why are ppl still replying?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Aside from checking it carefully as others have mentioned, particularly the tires, a 5 year old car with 80k miles is not exactly low mileage. 
Having the warranty is good but you will blow through it in a year. To me, it comes down to how good a deal it is assuming ask else checks out.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> This threads a month old. OP hasn’t participated once since posting. Why are ppl still replying?


Just because I have not replied does not mean I am not reading the comments.

For the record the car is still available. Talked to the dealer they said they had an abundant number of vehicles at the end of 2019 and still have several that have not sold. I left them my name and number and when they are ready to make a great deal I told them to call me.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Found a New 2019 car at a dealership. Can get if for a pretty good discount as it has been sitting there almost 2.5 years already. Use it for Uber for 2.5 years and put 80,000 miles on it, sell it as a 5 year old car in 2.5 years with low miles.
> 
> What are the negatives outside of using a new car for Uber?


The fuel in the fuel tank has definitely gone bad after not being used for 2.5 years. Other parts of the engine and brakes have probably started rusting and may have seized up by now.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I bought a new 2019 CR-V a year ago in May. They had a huge row of them. There was nothing wrong with any of them and I never had a problem so far with mine. I'm not sure if another year would have made a huge difference between now and then.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well and I doubt the dealership would let it just sit there and not properly maintain it. I mean what would be the point of even keeping it around to sell if they won't be able to sell it because of deterioration?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well and I doubt the dealership would let it just sit there and not properly maintain it. I mean what would be the point of even keeping it around to sell if they won't be able to sell it because of deterioration?


Dealers don’t do ANY maintenance of cars sitting on the lot. 0, none.


----------

